# VOTE MEDS HELP PLEASE!!!!!



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

OMG

All these people...grabbing me...their tentacles...from all directions...trying to tell me WHO TO VOTE FOR!

I don't know!

I'm so confused!

I hate them all!

I fear that I might accidentally get too drunk before Vote Day and accidentally vote for Nader

So my question is...in order to concentrate enough to make a rational vote...do I take 20 Xanax or 20 Valium?



Maybe I just won't vote at all. This whole damn thing has become too tedious. I will retire to my sitting-room now.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

id say that voting is futile. cause the election is screwed no matter what way you look at it. your best bet is to get out of major cities. find a cave deep in the woods of manitoba or the australian outback, arm yourself to the teeth and dont forget your clippers and LOTS of hair dye. cause once bush gets his second term, and the sh1t finally hits the fan, youre gonna need it for your mad max'esque' hairdo.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Person 3...I'm thinking we need a 24 hour valium IV drip. 

SleepingBeauty, I'm in total agreement with you here and on the other thread about the "Where's Waldo/Osoma" way we just heard from him *and* the fact we are probably going to get totally screwed _again_.

:evil: terri


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh god, I think youre right about the election, terri and sb.

But I doubt if valium is the right med in this respect.
Better go for heroin, it's more reality blocking !


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

I am not a doctor and therefore really not able to make medication suggestions. (disclaimer)

However, I suggest a combo of morphine and anti-psychotics (if morphine is unavaible, then the suggestion of heroin should be considered). Treatment goals include achieving a state of mind that is utterly based in fantasy (morphine) yet one that has enough apathy to keep you from actually killing anyone (anti-psychotics).

Terri*, just stay away from Oak Ridge, lolololol

Love,
ararchist in the making


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

HAHA sleeping beauty that was great

Ok...I'm definitely going the heroin route. It sounds the most fun and the most glamourous. I would take anti-psychotics but cool rock stars like Courtney Love never take those. 8)


----------

